
HackerNews full feed for your reading pleasure - Swizec
http://preona.net/2010/12/hackernews-full-feed-for-your-reading-pleasure/
======
melvinram
I'm conflicted about this. On one hand, I like to have the full text in the
RSS feed.

On the other hand, if someone makes or writes something that is interesting
enough to get in HN feed, why not have HN send them the traffic spike,
regardless of whether it's ad supported or ego supported.

The current way doesn't seem broken for me. In fact, I enjoy seeing the design
of the various sites (even if it's fugly) as well as the presentation of their
info.

Either way, kudos for a nice coding exercise.

~~~
Swizec
I used to be conflicted about this as well. But then I realised something: If
I like an article, I always click and read it on the original site.

But until I can see the first few paragraphs or an image, I can't quite decide
whether I like it or not, or at least it would seem my decision isn't as
accurate.

The thing that really bothers me about the current HN feed, though, is that it
looks sooo spammy. Just a quick succession of same-looking entries. It's
psychologically discouraging.

------
ronnier
I'm doing something similar but it works with any RSS feed.

Example:

[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

It also works on single webpages (like redability).

------
gnosis
This is nice, but the items in your feed seem to be missing links to the
relevant HN comments pages.

~~~
jamie_ca
I've been reading HN through
[http://andrewtrusty.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http://...](http://andrewtrusty.appspot.com/readability/feed?url=http://news.ycombinator.com/rss)
for a long time. Similar full-content feed, automatically processed (so
sometimes it's a bit wonky), link to comments page at the bottom.

------
peterbraden
Amazing, this has been on my todo list for a long time. Thanks for making
this!

------
_altF4
Thank you. I miss <http://i.imgur.com/1P67U.png> (postrank).

